# He's coming soon... Are you ready?



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*BELIEVE!*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9efsJwJxYEk&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9efsJwJxYEk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>​


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm counting down the days.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It's not fair.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow, that clip made was awesome. Leads one to believe if he was not injured, what he be an all star and maybe a possible MVP candidate in the near future.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I will say a prayer for him tonight


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great video - and nice post.

Bynums length and strength at dunking is something to behold.

Can't wait till he gets back.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Man that got me pumped to see Bynum in action again!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

simply a beast...














<a href="http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h156/LILWHITEBOY0226/?action=view&current=AndrewBynum.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h156/LILWHITEBOY0226/AndrewBynum.jpg" border="0" alt="Andrew Bynum"></a>

<a href="http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o114/Jr-Kobe/?action=view&current=Bynum_Kareem.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o114/Jr-Kobe/Bynum_Kareem.jpg" border="0" alt="Andrew - Kareem"></a>

<a href="http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r163/CallMeThrilla/?action=view&current=AndrewBynumblocksChandler.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r163/CallMeThrilla/AndrewBynumblocksChandler.jpg" border="0" alt="Andrew Bynum blocks Chandler"></a>


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

whoever instilled in bynums head that with his size he should be able to throw down everything around the hoop (ala amare stoudemire and dwight howard) deserves a medal


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn barely saw the video, 
WOAH man....


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

When he comes back the Lakers are one of the top 3 teams in the league, if not the top team.

That said, for some reason, only after watching this video did it register in my head how scary good this team can be when healthy. It's 2:30 am and I can't stop cracking up.  Oh man am I excited just waiting for Andrew to come back.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

I can't wait to see Oden and Bynum go at it for years to come.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

NO ****, I had a mini orgasm from vid clip from 3:47-3:52.


God I hope we face the Suns in the playoffs.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Can't wait for him to come back! Great video.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

He was my choice for Lakers to draft him, and I was happy that we drafted him. You know, he wasn't in an NBA shape but worked hard for it, and it finally paid off. 

oh btw, I have given two nick-names, and surely mentioned it many times here on the forum:

Andrew Bynomite!
A-Bomb!


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

as soon as that vid started i got the shivers and shortly after i had tears rolling down my cheeks. I LOVE Andrew Bynum! can't waiat for him to be back!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think I might throw a party for when Bynum returns. It's that big of an event. This is bigger than the Super Bowl!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't ****ing wait!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Great vid! Since he has only played less than half the season, that might be every basket he has made this season!!!


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Allow me to be the voice of lowered expectations.

Yes, I will be really happy to have the kid back. No, I don't think he'll have a huge impact on the team throughout the rest of the year and the playoffs. He's gonna be rusty as heck and trying to work his way back into a team that has adjusted without him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

All i want out of Bynum when he comes back is to block/change as many shot as humanly possible. Anchor the D big fella! Thats all we need right now.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

drew can do more than that, he can catch lobs from the kobe pick and rolls for easy baskets. but he should focus more on defense/blocks.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I think I might throw a party for when Bynum returns. It's that big of an event. This is bigger than the Super Bowl!


for sure dude..drop bombs for A-Bomb..and get bombed..all in the name of bomb


----------



## Discoflux (Apr 8, 2008)

most of us agree it will take a few years to get a real good name for him. But we all can see he is going to be the cornerstone of the franchise in the future. The only shot he has right now is 'catch the ball 2 inches from the rim and drop it in' but he seems to have some good footwork developing, good touch, and Kareem as a personal coach. Not to shabby of an opportunity for the kid, eh? Just get that damn knee healthy and don't re-injure. 20 Years old... I hope he's a Laker for the next 15 years. 

Best nickname for him is still "Socks". His teammates gave him that one for showering with socks on. How can you top that?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

It's like waiting for Santa Claus to come as a kid... I cant wait.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Discoflux said:


> most of us agree it will take a few years to get a real good name for him. But we all can see he is going to be the cornerstone of the franchise in the future. *The only shot he has right now is 'catch the ball 2 inches from the rim and drop it in'* but he seems to have some good footwork developing, good touch, and Kareem as a personal coach. Not to shabby of an opportunity for the kid, eh? Just get that damn knee healthy and don't re-injure. 20 Years old... I hope he's a Laker for the next 15 years.
> 
> Best nickname for him is still "Socks". His teammates gave him that one for showering with socks on. How can you top that?


Not true. You obviously didn't watch him earlier this year. He's already developed a nice little repertoire.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Not true. You obviously didn't watch him earlier this year. He's already developed a nice little repertoire.


Agreed. Although he has lacked (as many have pointed out) a go to move. He has a simply beautiful soft touch and really impressive baby hook. Obviously he prefers to dunk it, or get as close as possible. But his touch is uncanny, and he's used it very well and often this season before the injury. It's just not as impressive as his dunks, therefore they didn't make it into the highlight reel.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Its looking like Sunday might be the day..

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakerep9apr09,1,850863.story


> Andrew Bynum might make his highly anticipated return in a home game Sunday against San Antonio, Coach Phil Jackson said.
> 
> "There's a chance," Jackson said. "It would have to be under a situation in which he could practice on Saturday in a way that would convince me to play him on Sunday. Right now, we're certainly not counting on that. It's just really a longshot


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

how much do you attribute andrews progression to Kareem?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

37%


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

thats exactly what i was thinking


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Wrong. It's at least 63%


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

what do you guys make of the rumors that bynum flew to see a NY knee specialist for a 2nd opinion? reminds me of the karl malone debacle. hope i'm wrong.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Wrong. It's at least 63%


If you don't know what you're talking about, don't say anything. 

It's clearly 66%. :raised_ey


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

In all seriousness, it's impossible to say for sure. But I'm sure Cap had a big impact. You can't ever replace a solid upbringing and mind, and Bynum seems to have both in spades from every report I've read.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

KillWill said:


> what do you guys make of the rumors that bynum flew to see a NY knee specialist for a 2nd opinion? reminds me of the karl malone debacle. hope i'm wrong.


What what what what?!?? Link!!! I demand!!!!


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Lakers: Bynum might play Sunday*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakerep9apr09,1,7634741.story


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

no I meant a link about the rumor 2nd opinion...I see u there KillWill...hook me up


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sunday he returns.

BELIEVE!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> no I meant a link about the rumor 2nd opinion...I see u there KillWill...hook me up


http://www.rotoworld.com/content/playerpages/playerbreakingnews.asp?sport=NBA&id=1132&line=97344&spln=1


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> no I meant a link about the rumor 2nd opinion...I see u there KillWill...hook me up


The way I understand it (could be wrong), I believe Lakers wanted Bynum to get cleared by the doctor who handled the operation. And it's not so much for a second opinion, but that they really respect his opinion.

Sounds to me they are protecting their investment and just want to make sure Bynum's not rushing back.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

DaRizzle; said:


> no I meant a link about the rumor 2nd opinion...I see u there KillWill...hook me up


sorry brudda,sometimes i leave my captains chair w/ the engine runnin' if you know what i mean. i'm sure by now you all know the potentially terrible news.


----------

